# chandeleur redfish



## SUNDAY-FUNDAY (Apr 17, 2008)

caught this lil fella in 2 feet of water while wading chand. yesterday. 200 series calcutta and 12 pound test. she ate a white 3" gulp shrimp. helluva fight


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Those white gulps were working well this weekend!


----------



## Destin Realtor (Nov 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if they still do the mothership loaded with the 2 man skiffs at the Chandeleur Islands? I think the boat leaves out of Gulfport? I went years ago but one of the hurricanes back in the early 2000 wiped it out.


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Destin Realtor (3/22/2009)*Does anyone know if they still do the mothership loaded with the 2 man skiffs at the Chandeleur Islands? I think the boat leaves out of Gulfport? I went years ago but one of the hurricanes back in the early 2000 wiped it out.


I work with a guy who goesto Chadeleur, on a Mother ship out of Gulfport,at least once a year......probably been a 8-10 times since 2000......last time was about October 2008and he has another trip coming up in a few weeks.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

I saw an add for it some months ago. Keep checking the various "Sportsman" (MS and LA) magazines.


----------

